# No molt vs Gaire



## ruivinho

El meu professor de catala sempre ens ha dit que no es deu dir "no molt" sinó "gaire" - (pero diu que hi ha persones que diuen 'no molt' pero no es *gaire bon* catala (está bé aixo?)

Per exemple:
No saben molt sobre aquest tema
o
No saben gaire sobre aquest tema

No és molt atractiu
o
No és gaire atractiu

No és un noi molt inteligent
o
No és un noi gaire inteligent 


No hi ha moltes noies
o
No hi ha gaires noies (en aquest cas, és correct fer 'gaire' plural?)

Ho utilizo correctament en aquests casos? Gracies a tots


----------



## Lurrezko

Trobo que és un bon consell, em sonen molt més idiomàtiques les frases amb *gaire*. El plural *gaires* és correcte: _no hi ha gaires noies_.

Salut


----------



## Elxenc

Bon dia, bon' hora!

Els valencians només coneixem, i si de cas usem, el gaire literàriament. Per a expressar aquest concepte utilitzem el denostat _no molt_ en les frases negatives,  encara que més freqüentment convertim la frase en afirmativa: _ és poc_...

Jo he trobat divergències respecte al nombre correcte de gaire. Quan jo l'aprenguí era invariable, i _gaires_ es considerava incorrecte, ara sembla que no ho és. Jo dec de seguir l'_escola mallorquina_:

http://www.upf.edu/leupf/04quest/31_4.htm

http://esadir.cat/sintaxi/flexiogaires

http://boncatala.com/index04/07massa.htm


----------



## germanbz

Lurrezko said:


> Trobo que és un bon consell, em sonen molt més idiomàtiques les frases amb *gaire*. El plural *gaires* és correcte: _no hi ha gaires noies_.
> 
> Salut


Com sempre quan es parla del català s'ha d'anar amb molta cura quan es parla d'expressions "idiomàtiques", tenint en compte la dualitat del català. Allò que en algunes comarques o zones lingüístiques es molt "idiomàtic" en altres no n'es gens.


----------



## Lurrezko

Però fixa't que jo no sóc l'Enciclopèdia Catalana, ni treballo per cap organisme normatiu. Quan dic _*em sonen* més idiomàtiques_, és obvi que estic donant una opinió (subjectiva).

Salut


----------



## Cambrilenc

hola,
l´occità té la mateixa dualitat. Cito de la Gramàtica d´Aitor Carrera: "La forma [gaire] de l´occità referencial és invariable, mentre que l´aranès _guaire_ té flexió de gènere i de nombre. En l´occità de la Vall d´Aran, _guaire_ (..) i _guaires_ també són interrogatius"

per cert, el genovès, on _goaei_ és invariable, és l´altra llengua en què l´adverbi es fa servir a les frases interrogatives (a més de les negatives)


----------



## reeve98

És important anar amb compte en parlar sobre l'ús del llenguatge, especialment en el cas de Catalina, ja que dóna gran importància als modismes i els gens.


----------



## chics

Cambrilenc said:


> - l´occità té la mateixa dualitat. Cito de la Gramàtica d´Aitor Carrera: "La forma [gaire] de l´occità referencial és invariable, mentre que l´aranès _guaire_ té flexió de gènere i de nombre. En l´occità de la Vall d´Aran, _guaire_ (..) i _guaires_ també són interrogatius"
> - el genovès, on _goaei_ és invariable, és l´altra llengua en què l´adverbi es fa servir a les frases interrogatives (a més de les negatives)


En francès existeix també, _guère_, és invariable i s'usa molt menys que al català a Catalunya, també és més aviat literari... si ho dius ho entenen, però els profes de francès solen aconsellar als catalans que no ho facin servir, perque la temptació seria fer-ho com al català, que seria massa.   (Bé, això et diuen els profes francesos, jo personalment, ja només per la pronunciació, amb la "gu" i la "r" tan a prop, ho evito sempre que puc!)

Jo desde Catalunya prefereixo _no gaire_ a _no molt_, em sembla un bon consell per a un estudiant. També està bé conéixer les diferents maneres de parlar de cada lloc, no sabia que a València no s'usava. En tot cas s'enten, oi? que és el que importa.


----------

